# Army Rolls Out Unusually Effective New Bandages (TraumaCure)



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 18, 2008)

Video:
http://www.traumacure.com/woundstat-training-video.html  (sucks to have been wounded there lol)

Saw this article on foxnews:


Army Rolls Out Unusually Effective New Bandages

*One of the best tools at the Army's disposal for saving injured soldiers' lives might be an unusually effective bandage.*
The Army announced this week it will be shipping to Iraq new gauze bandages that are billed as having an 80 percent greater survival rate in treating life-threatening wounds than the material being used now.
Quik-Clot has added a chemical agent to its 270,000 new bandages that speeds up the process of blood clotting, thus preventing the risk of fatal blood loss.
Some doctors say this new agent can cause too much clotting and could cause complications that lead to loss of limbs, but Army responds that it’s a question of just that — life over limb.
The new bandages are being tested now in Iraq and all of them should be there by the end of the year.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks cool.  I like the fact that it's not exothermic.  Our SOP was no quickcloton the LZ, too windy to control the granules and it wasn't worth taking guys out of the fight because they had quickclot in the eye.  Also like that it forms to wounds.  I tried to use Chitosan on a stump after a mine blast once.  Didn't work so well because it was difficult to form to the wound.

If anyone has any experience with this, I would love to hear about it.


----------

